# Amtrak Info System Pvt. Ltd.



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 23, 2013)

(Moderators: I was at a complete loss in figuring out where to post this, so please do what you think best with this thread.)

I ran across this and got a chuckle out of it. From the link:



> Amtrak Info System Pvt. Ltd. (AISPL), pioneers in the tablet industry with the introduction of its recently launched education tablet in Rajasthan – Amtrak My Class Buddy A700 E. The model is designed to complement to the government of Rajasthan’s recent announcement of distributing cheques in 35,819 government schools to 3.5 lakh students who have secured 2nd to 11th position in the merit list of 8th class for buying tablets. This tablet is focused at preparing the students for the new digital era.



Now imagine these kid's confusion the first time they encounter America's passenger railroad.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 23, 2013)

I feel it is in the correct place.

To the uninformed (or unthinking), they may also be confused by "PanAm Railroad"! Guilford Transportation (in New England) bought the name of the defunct airline and renamed the railroad. Now instead of being 35,000 feet over the ocean, Europe and Asia, PanAm stays on the tracks (hopefully) mostly in New England.


----------



## railiner (Jun 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I feel it is in the correct place.
> To the uninformed (or unthinking), they may also be confused by "PanAm Railroad"! Guilford Transportation (in New England) bought the name of the defunct airline and renamed the railroad. Now instead of being 35,000 feet over the ocean, Europe and Asia, PanAm stays on the tracks (hopefully) mostly in New England.


What a strange name to pick for a New England railway....I can see it being easily confused with the Panama RR which is run paralle to, and by the Canal company...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 23, 2013)

railiner said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I feel it is in the correct place.
> ...


Basically what happened is that Guilford Transportation earned itself such a bad reputation that it bought the name 'Pan Am,' along with the logo, I think at the airlines bankruptcy sale, and changed the name of at least their rail operations to Pan Am in an effort to 'rebrand' themselves. This is not that different than what happened with the name AT&T, btw...


----------

